# Flamenco guitar album recomendations please



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi guys, I have just come back from Seville and enjoyed some flamenco. I will do some research into this but I wanted to asked any guitar or flamenco aficionados if they can recommend few good good albums to get me started. I am more interested in the guitar side of things but if you have any vocal albums you think I need to hear please don't hesitate to list

Thanks!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a good place to start, and just a buck for two hours.

https://www.amazon.com/Little-Reyes...-mp3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=flamenco+box


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Anything by guitarist Paco de Lucia is great! Also Vicente Amigos album "Tierra" is nice. Miguel Poveda is a singer I enjoy, not very guitaroriented though.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

You might want to browse through my flamenco notes here on TC:

http://www.talkclassical.com/41033-thoughts-about-cante-flamenco.html

There you will find several recommendations of albums; also YouTube is an overflowing source of every sort of flamenco--the Good, the Bad, the Ugly, depending on your taste. As an aficionado of traditional, classic _flamenco puro_, my choices are somewhat skewed toward cante. To each his/her own.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> You might want to browse through my flamenco notes here on TC:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/41033-thoughts-about-cante-flamenco.html
> 
> There you will find several recommendations of albums; also YouTube is an overflowing source of every sort of flamenco--the Good, the Bad, the Ugly, depending on your taste. As an aficionado of traditional, classic _flamenco puro_, my choices are somewhat skewed toward cante. To each his/her own.


I can recommend these. It's a source on flamenco you'll not find easy anywhere. It can keep you busy for the next year...


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Excelletn, thanks for this, looks very helpful!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Everything from Camarón is worth hearing.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

norman bates said:


> View attachment 86204


Downloaded this one, wow is all I can say!!!


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> You might want to browse through my flamenco notes here on TC:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/41033-thoughts-about-cante-flamenco.html
> 
> There you will find several recommendations of albums; also YouTube is an overflowing source of every sort of flamenco--the Good, the Bad, the Ugly, depending on your taste. As an aficionado of traditional, classic _flamenco puro_, my choices are somewhat skewed toward cante. To each his/her own.


Killer post on Flamenco Mr Strange Magic, one of the best I have ever seen on a forum, thank you.


----------



## jasper01 (Jan 19, 2019)

Love the flamenco/world/jazz mix band music of Ottmar Liebert, Govi, Jesse Cook, Johannes Linstead, Creol, Pedro Javier Gonzales and lots more. All can be found using Spotify and all feature guitar.


----------

